# Largish black dog!



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Was speaking to our vet re moving to Spain and taking our largish black lab x springer who will be 10 years old in June. He has arthritis in his back legs but is otherwise pretty healthy. She thought he would probably struggle with the heat as being black, he would just suck in the heat. Has anyone else relocated with a similar sized/colour dog? If so, how have they coped?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Was speaking to our vet re moving to Spain and taking our largish black lab x springer who will be 10 years old in June. He has arthritis in his back legs but is otherwise pretty healthy. She thought he would probably struggle with the heat as being black, he would just suck in the heat. Has anyone else relocated with a similar sized/colour dog? If so, how have they coped?


I believe you can get special cooling coats for them and I've no doubt that a few of my colleagues will give you details.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Was speaking to our vet re moving to Spain and taking our largish black lab x springer who will be 10 years old in June. He has arthritis in his back legs but is otherwise pretty healthy. She thought he would probably struggle with the heat as being black, he would just suck in the heat. Has anyone else relocated with a similar sized/colour dog? If so, how have they coped?



Hi MagicWriter. Here are some tips from one of my favourite dog lovers re sun protection:

Dog Safety, Fun in the Sun | Cesar Millan

Personally, I would opt out of the sunscreen idea due to the health problems associated with sunscreen, and just do the other option Cesar recommends - light-coloured clothing. If you go to Google Images and plug in 'large dog sun clothing' you might find something you like, and some of the images are linked to where you can buy them. Here's what my search showed:

https://www.google.es/search?q=goog...0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=large+dog+sun+clothing

I hope that helps you out. 

P.S. How exciting for your doggy to be moving to Spain. Hopefully the sunny weather will be good for his arthritis.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Since nobody else has popped up with the source for products that you need

Google "Cooling Coats for dogs" you will get a number of sources for a suitable means of keeping your dog cool - I haven't tried them so I can give no guarantees as to their effectiveness.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the links AllHeart, but I think he would leave home if we put him in some of those outfits lol. But it is probably worth looking for some sort of clothing that could either keep him cool or at least keep the Sun off him. Have to admit, I have never been a fan of dressing dogs up, but if needs must lol.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Baldilocks, will go and have a look.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Black dog*



MagicWriter2014 said:


> Was speaking to our vet re moving to Spain and taking our largish black lab x springer who will be 10 years old in June. He has arthritis in his back legs but is otherwise pretty healthy. She thought he would probably struggle with the heat as being black, he would just suck in the heat. Has anyone else relocated with a similar sized/colour dog? If so, how have they coped?


We have a 10 yearold Scotty, very black and she loves the heat. She goes into the garden and throws herself down in the sun and after ten minutes moves to a shady spot and in the afternoon, she opts for the cool tiles in the house.
There are a good five months or so of the year when it is never very warm.
I see dogs of all shapes, sizes and colours every day. They can be taken out even in July for a walk in the morning before elevenish and after seven in the evening. Heat is jolly good for arthritis.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Thanks Baldilocks, will go and have a look.


One of our dogs feels the heat. We walk her early and put her in the pool first. She is comfortable for her walk, she normally goes in the pool after too. They all sleep all day in the summer and come to life when the sun goes down. We have a cooling jacket for her and it is good if we want to take her out in the heat, but it has to be soaked in water and lasts for about one hour before it needs soaked again. You have to be vigilant as if it's left to dry it becomes a heating jacket!

I wouldn't worry too much about the colour of your dog, there are many black dogs here who do just fine. They are very good at finding shade when they need it. We came with a dark brown dog who had no problems at all. I would worry more about the sandfly and the ticks if I were you than the heat.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Thanks for the links AllHeart, but I think he would leave home if we put him in some of those outfits lol. But it is probably worth looking for some sort of clothing that could either keep him cool or at least keep the Sun off him. Have to admit, I have never been a fan of dressing dogs up, but if needs must lol.


Oh, but they're sooooo cute when they're dressed up!!!!! It gives them a whole new look. 

Really, though, I can't see any other way to help other than to buy him some protective clothes. I found another thread that might interest you and maybe even sway you some more to go doggy clothes shopping...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/734562-sun-protection-jacket-dogs.html


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

I think the one Baldilocks sent a link for looks a possibility, it is even modelled on a lab lol. It has been a big concern for us as he is our baby and would have rather postponed our move than have him suffer, but now you lovely guys and gals have reassured me that he should be ok. It's just that he can be a bit puffing and panting a lot over here when we do get good weather and it is nowhere near as hot as over there. Could buy a big paddling pool for him to lie in if he gets too hot!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> I think the one Baldilocks sent a link for looks a possibility, it is even modelled on a lab lol. It has been a big concern for us as he is our baby and would have rather postponed our move than have him suffer, but now you lovely guys and gals have reassured me that he should be ok. It's just that he can be a bit puffing and panting a lot over here when we do get good weather and it is nowhere near as hot as over there. Could buy a big paddling pool for him to lie in if he gets too hot!


Many, if not most people have their dogs shorn for the summer. Ours have already been don, but not to short otherwise they get sunburn.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Our boy has a short coat already, but as he is a mixed gun dog breed he has a double coat to help keep him dry when he swims. Maybe that's why vet thought he might struggle with the heat?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I live in Seville, which is one of the hottest cities in Spain, and I've never seen a dog wearing any kind of clothing to protect it from the heat. Just like people, dogs keep cool around here by only going out for walks in the early morning or late evening, by keeping to the shade, and by splashing around in a pool or a sprinkler. 

We have a chocolate brown Spanish water dog and maybe because she's a race that's native to the area she does just fine with the heat. It also helps that she gets a good shearing every month of June. I have neighbors whose dogs aren't shorn and they keep their dogs cool by brushing them to get out the undercoat with a brush like this.


----------

